# Anyone a knitter here?



## allyn211

I knit.  Does anyone else here knit?  Or crochet?


----------



## Ringel05

*Anyone a knitter here?*

If I was I'd have at least ten more kitties running around the house.


----------



## Sunshine

allyn211 said:


> I knit.  Does anyone else here knit?  Or crochet?



Used to knit.  But quit when hubby died and I had to support the kids.


----------



## freedombecki

I used to knit before my children grew up, but crocheted 50 or 60 items for the quilter's handicrafts table last spring. Seems there was a blue ribbon for a man's knitted vest one year half a lifetime ago. I love all the handicrafts and dressed all of us in knits and crocheted items. My favorite was a teal-colored fancy lace-crocheted dress for my daughter when she was about 4 years old and way too cute. 

Later on, she let me know she didn't care for lace and to prove her point became a cop. hahahaha! She's still beautiful when she wants to be, though.


----------



## tinydancer

I don't knit but I found this at the Daily Mail and thought you knitters would get a kick out of this. It's amazing. 



























I love this quote of hers..

*My husband suggested I could knit the Thanksgiving dinner this year and save us all the cooking
*

Too cute and the full article is here. 

Forget woolly sweaters - lobster, pizza and even pinot noir are fashioned from yarn by one knitting fanatic | Mail Online


----------



## Sunshine

tinydancer said:


> I don't knit but I found this at the Daily Mail and thought you knitters would get a kick out of this. It's amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this quote of hers..
> 
> *My husband suggested I could knit the Thanksgiving dinner this year and save us all the cooking
> *
> 
> Too cute and the full article is here.
> 
> Forget woolly sweaters - lobster, pizza and even pinot noir are fashioned from yarn by one knitting fanatic | Mail Online




OMG.  That's as bad as that talking big mouth bass.


----------



## ChloeP80

I knit but can't follow patterns, can only knit in a straight line, lol. But everyone I know has a scarf! It's really relaxing and de-stresses me. I was taught when I was younger but then forgot about it and only took it up again recently, I re-taught myself watchign youtube vids. My mom crochets a lot but I've never been able to pick it up, no matter how many times she tries to show me how.


----------



## freedombecki

ChloeP80 said:


> I knit but can't follow patterns, can only knit in a straight line, lol. But everyone I know has a scarf! It's really relaxing and de-stresses me. I was taught when I was younger but then forgot about it and only took it up again recently, I re-taught myself watchign youtube vids. My mom crochets a lot but I've never been able to pick it up, no matter how many times she tries to show me how.


 
Sure you can ChloeP80:

Here's a practice lace crochet that if you can follow, you can crochet 95% of the other patterns out there which use the same basic 5 or 6 stitches:


[ame="http://youtu.be/XUXEGj5qmp8"]How to Crochet a Lace Scallop Trim by Gwen Fisher with Doceri Software - YouTube[/ame]

Also, you can crochet this lace around the edge of a pillowcase, extending its life by 6 to 10 years in most cases. Crochet is not just another pretty face. It's practical for making sewn items last longer and look fabulous in the process. 

And here's the (a) flower:


----------



## freedombecki

Here's Gwen Fisher's flower that goes with the lace she made. Looks like a real pretty necklace to be or very special pillowcase border:

[ame=http://youtu.be/iol481tj9rY]How to Crochet a Layered Flower by Gwen Fisher - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

Found at youtube: way to get free yarn for cool projects (Don't see why you couldn't just knit them too once you follow her instructions for extending the "free" yarn:

[ame=http://youtu.be/SERA-c82Vmo]Recycle plastic shopping bags and make another bag! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ChloeP80

Thanks, those flowers are lovely. I'm going to give it a try!


----------



## freedombecki

ChloeP80 said:


> Thanks, those flowers are lovely. I'm going to give it a try!


 You go, girl!


----------



## Chet

My friend is learning to knit and so I find myself sitting there with the needles in my hands as well. May take a while until I am able to produce a pullover myself but I am on my way


----------



## yidnar

allyn211 said:


> I knit.  Does anyone else here knit?  Or crochet?


 i am sure that some of the ladies and all of the liberal males on this board knit.


----------



## ChloeP80

I think everyone should learn, it's very stress-relieving and keeps your hands busy. Healthier and cheaper than smoking


----------



## DennieCyper

The one with Pizza is really good. Knitting is really fun and interesting too.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

yidnar said:


> allyn211 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knit.  Does anyone else here knit?  Or crochet?
> 
> 
> 
> i am sure that some of the ladies and all of the liberal males on this board knit.
Click to expand...


Yep, lib-rule men RULE cuz there's nuthin they can't do and do well. 

Thanks for recognizing that.


----------

